# [SOLVED] Word 2007 slow to open and close



## Mr_Max (Mar 1, 2013)

After 10 years of sticking with Office 2000 due to being expertly familiar with all of the Office suite programs (and too cheap to lay out cash for upgraded versions I didn't need) I finally made the transition to Office 2007 recently after I was forced to reinstall my operating system due to it being hopelessly infected with viruses and that horrid Vgrabber program that's nearly imppossible to remove. I must say the radical change in the interface between Word 2000 and 2007 made me dust off my old office installation CD's again but luckily I was able to create an old stlye ribbon on Word 2007 using the U-bit add-in, but I digress.

The problem I was having was that Word 2007 was taking long to open and long to close. At first I thought the program was corrupted but then I realized if I just waited long enough it would eventually load and unload properly. I did some searching online and found the solution thanks to a member of another forum which has made me so happy I've decided to post my thread question and solution right here:

From Word, click the office button on the top left, then 
> "Word Options" on the bottom of the window that opens up
> Select "add-Ins" from the left window pane that opens up
> Verify that drop down box says "COM Add-Ins"
> Click "go" button and examine the results
> Uncheck the items you don't want to load on Word start-up and hit OK.

In my case I had "PDF Architect" showing up in there. This is a program that comes bundled with _PDF Creator_ which I haven't even tried using yet but seems interesting to keep. It puts a tab in the Word Ribbon and can be a nuisance with taking over control of PDF files. I unchecked it and exited from word. PRESTO! Now I can open and close word in about three seconds! I can still use PDF architect if I want to by opening it up from the application icon on my desktop so this is great. I didn't need it running in my Word Program anyway. The poster who gave me this solution says it simultaneously works for Excel and Powerpoint too when you uncheck it from Word. 

So try this before you go messing around with your Normal. page, disabling your Norton Antivirus "officeav.dll" file or fooling around with switches on your winword.exe file to disable all of your add-ins and global templates when Word loads. You may need some of these add-ins (like U-bit in my case). Best Wishes!


----------

